
Apple tight-lipped on removal of Freedom and other content-blocking apps - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90236881/apple-tightlipped-on-removal-of-freedom-and-other-content-blocking-apps
======
kstrauser
This isn’t new: [https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/14/apple-ad-blocking-
app-c...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/14/apple-ad-blocking-app-
crackdown/)

Apple has said that they’re not permitting VPN-based content blockers for a
while now.

